# Dell Ultrasharp U2311H or BenQ V2400 Eco LED Monitor?



## pladwani (Sep 25, 2010)

Could anyone suggest the best monitor between the two:

Dell Ultrasharp U2311H or BenQ V2400 Eco LED Monitor?


----------



## mavihs (Sep 25, 2010)

wats your usage?
gaming, movie, etc????


----------



## pladwani (Sep 25, 2010)

mavihs said:


> wats your usage?
> gaming, movie, etc????



Web & graphic design!


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 25, 2010)

go for the U2311H eyes closed 



_


----------

